# An Osage Pot



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jan 28, 2014)

BLO finish and good ol' hand buff with a little wax...been working on this a while.

Ceramic over glass.

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/osagebottom_zps5c469b49.jpg 

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/osagebottom2_zpsc957cb61.jpg 

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/osageside_zps6f1011b8.jpg

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 28, 2014)

Wayne, that is about as close to perfect that a pot call can get. Simple lines and flawless execution, it just lets the wood show off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluedot (Jan 28, 2014)

Excellent pot call for sure


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 28, 2014)

Osage for sure and a nice pot call.

Ray


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## dbroswoods (Jan 29, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> Wayne, that is about as close to perfect that a pot call can get. Simple lines and flawless execution, it just lets the wood show off.


 
X2 
Mark


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 29, 2014)

Very nice, clean lines and good finish. I cut an Osage pot apart today it decided to crack on two sides for no reason I can figure out.


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 29, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Very nice, clean lines and good finish. I cut an Osage pot apart today it decided to crack on two sides for no reason I can figure out.


 
It's just the nature of the beast. Hedge is the only wood that I have trouble with cracking in pot calls. On the other hand, I very rarely have a hedge barrel crack.


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 29, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Very nice, clean lines and good finish. I cut an Osage pot apart today it decided to crack on two sides for no reason I can figure out.


 
It's just the nature of the beast. Hedge is the only wood that I have trouble with cracking in pot calls. On the other hand, I very rarely have a hedge barrel crack.


----------

